# Rollover pass 6 april 2014



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

After sleeping just 4 hours i start driving at 4 am to Rollover Pass to be early to catch some outgoing tide.In the dark at 6:30 i arrive at Rollover Pass on the east,Rollover Bay side.
When the day show up i start fishing in slow-moderate outgoing tide in little dirty water with nasty cold NW wind 9-14 mile/hour,but no bite until the tide change in incoming tide,about 9 am.
I have on bite catching on 27 inch,8.4 lb.speckled trout.Until 2 pm i was catching another 3 specks(29 inch,27.5 inch and 24.5 inch) and hooking and loosing in the way to landing net another nice 4 specks.I have another 2 bites,gut i can hook the fish because the bites was very close with another bank and the wind make big curve on my line.
After Ed Snyder was taking picture with all fish from my stringer i release the 29 inch and 27.5 inch specks ,i give the 24.5 inch to one fisherman close with me because don't catching nothing in this time,so i was taking home the 27 inch trout.
On another side of the channel one very good fisherman from Winnie was catching 6 specks releasing 2 fish because was bigger specks.My friend from Dallas HENRY FONENOT was catching 3 nice specks and JIM FROM high island was catching one 27 inch trout.
Nasty weather,with clouds and sun ,but cold NW wind.
I don't know why the ACCUWEATHER TIDE for Gilchrist don't show right the Tide ,showing from about 9 am incoming tide until dark,but about 3 pm. the tide start to be outgoing ,not incoming!!!!

You can see what i was catching in this pictures.First picture was taking by Ed SNYDER,another pictures was taking with my FUJIFILM S9000 camera


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice Jean!


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Jean, Jean, the fishing machine!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great catch Jean.


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Another great catch. Thanks for sharing Jean.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Saw these picture from a buddy. The rollover pass facebook has a few other guys that caught some hoss' as well. Nice fish Jean!


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I know the guy from Winnie in the tan shirt he is one of the real rollover legends. There might only be a couple locals that have caught more big ones out of that cut than him. He's had more than one 80 lb stringer from the pass over the years.


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

^ That aint no lie. Donny let my little brother reel in a thick 7 right about where he is standing right there.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

^^lol don't doubt it!!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Wait, so you had 3 fish on a stringer(in possession) for how long? And then let two of them go? Probably after a long tiring fight with that 6lb test line you like so much. You think those fish survived after all of that and then being thrown down in the dirt along a jagged sheet pile wall flopping around for a freaking photo op?
Another reason I say fill it in. Nothing but ******* outlaws and trash there with no regard for the resource. SMFH


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

...there's a few of those writing on this forum also. See the prior post

Good job Mr. Scurtu...catch em all


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hold on Mr. Jampen, I release 95% of the fish I catch, heck I don't even wade with a stringer. I'm hoping your not implying that I have no regard for the resources, because that would be a long ways from the truth!!!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Neat hat.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> Wait, so you had 3 fish on a stringer(in possession) for how long? And then let two of them go? Probably after a long tiring fight with that 6lb test line you like so much. You think those fish survived after all of that and then being thrown down in the dirt along a jagged sheet pile wall flopping around for a freaking photo op?
> Another reason I say fill it in. Nothing but ******* outlaws and trash there with no regard for the resource. SMFH


You'll get hated on but that stringer is illegal. Pretty sad that this is a daily occurrence and so many people praise someone for abusing our resources.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JFolm said:


> You'll get hated on but that stringer is illegal. Pretty sad that this is a daily occurrence and so many people praise someone for abusing our resources.


What's sad is the fact that behavior is condoned by so many on this thread.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Once you string it, it is in your possession. Culling fish from a stringer is illegal.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Is that Mr Fotenot from Alvin brother henry?


----------



## Fowl Play (Jun 20, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> What's sad is the fact that behavior is condoned by so many on this thread.


He he. The 1 over 24 didnt even register to me. Probably cause 24 is still my biggest and never had to worry about only keeping more than 1 that size. Now I see what you was *****ing about:brew:


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree with spurgersalty. 

Pretty sad.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

dbarham said:


> Is that Mr Fotenot from Alvin brother henry?


:texasflag

I think Henry Fontenot have one brother (good fisherman too) in Alvin.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Jean Scurtu said:


> :texasflag
> 
> I think Henry Fontenot have one brother (good fisherman too) in Alvin.


Thats my neighbor yes he is a great fisherman they have a travel trailer down there


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

pickn'fish said:


> Once you string it, it is in your possession. Culling fish from a stringer is illegal.


This is news to me. If this is true, than every tournament angler I know would spend the rest of there life in prison, myself included.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

whalerguy28 said:


> I know the guy from Winnie in the tan shirt he is one of the real rollover legends. There might only be a couple locals that have caught more big ones out of that cut than him. He's had more than one 80 lb stringer from the pass over the years.


:texasflag

You right,i know Donnie Lucier from Winnie and Donnie is the best specks fisherman at Rollover Pass.For this reason you can see Donnie in the tan shirt on another side (west side) of the channel in the picture taking by me from east side of the channel on 7 April 2014 at 11:20 am.
I have all my respect for Donnie,great fisherman and nice guy in the same time and i can tell you are many good fisherman's fishing at Rollover Pass.

Yesterday,fishing at Rollover Pass on the east side of the channel for a few times i was tangle my line with Donnie fishing on another side and Donnie don't make problem for this ,because is happening sometimes when you fishing....

I never say i am good salt water fisherman,because i was fishing most of my live in fresh water in Europe. I learn little how to catch fish (but just with artificial) in salt water about 10 years ago ,when i discover and ROLLOVER PASS.I never fish with live or dead bait and i am fishing just with long spinning rods(many built by my on fly blanks ,or changing some SAGE RPLX ,G.LOOMIS IMX fly rods in spinning rods).

I am not the best saltwater fisherman at ROLLOVER PASS ,but for sure i am not the worst and i like finesse fishing.
Many don't believe i was catching from the bank at ROLLOVER PASS one red fish 40 inch ,23 lb.(C&R) fishing on jigs with FIRELINE SMOKE 4 lb.(http://www.fishingworld.com/News/Read.php?ArtID=000010715).

I saw a lot of very good fisherman's, local or not, at ROLLOVER PASS and i was trying to spy this people learning more about fishing in salt water because i like very much fishing.

Regards,

Jean Scurtu


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

pickn'fish said:


> Once you string it, it is in your possession. Culling fish from a stringer is illegal.





sharkchum said:


> This is news to me. If this is true, than every tournament angler I know would spend the rest of there life in prison, myself included.


If you have already strung a limit of fish & you cull one for a fish you are planning to enter in the STAR, you won't pass the polygraph, but I doubt you would spend time in an orange jumpsuit.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

Great fish,I don't care how or if you cull them.Lots of people don't know how to deal with jealousy.Dont let them take your fun away if you do they win!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

*Sorry ,i was fishing at ROLLOVER PASS Monday 7 April 2014 ,not 6 April 2014. *
I don't like to fish at ROLLOVER PASS on weekend because are to many people.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

sargentmajor said:


> Great fish,I don't care how or if you cull them.Lots of people don't know how to deal with jealousy.Dont let them take your fun away if you do they win!


Jealousy has nothing to do with breaking the law or hurting a fish population.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome trout Jean!


----------



## Megalodon (Jul 31, 2013)

He posts online about violating fishing regulations and is congratulated/ defended?? Sounds like he should be reported and fined like the guy in Austin that bragged about keeping over a limit of bass.


----------



## Megalodon (Jul 31, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> This is news to me. If this is true, than every tournament angler I know would spend the rest of there life in prison, myself included.


As far as I'm aware culling is not illegal, the issue is he was in possession of three trout over 25", that is definitely illegal.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Culling is illegal if you put the fish on a stringer or any other device to hold them.


That's how I read it. Immediate release is OK but once you hold the fish and then release it later that is a violation.

I don't understand how people can praise someone if they violate game and fish laws.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Because Mr. Scurtu is a good guy and a great fisherman and if he made a mistake and received a citation by a bona-fide game-warden instead of the "john law wanna bees" here, there would be a line of guys to help him pay the fine.

Relax...he took a few pictures and let the fish go. 

If you wanna dogpile the gentleman for that, then it says a lot more about you than it does him.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I really can't believe how many people have no problem with this....Bash someone for having one that looks like a questionable 15", in a picture at that, but it is ok for someone to have three over 25" hanging on a stringer washing up against rusty metal for however long. Just don't get it. Illegal is illegal, doesn't matter who it is.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> Wait, so you had 3 fish on a stringer(in possession) for how long? And then let two of them go? Probably after a long tiring fight with that 6lb test line you like so much. You think those fish survived after all of that and then being thrown down in the dirt along a jagged sheet pile wall flopping around for a freaking photo op?
> Another reason I say fill it in. Nothing but ******* outlaws and trash there with no regard for the resource. SMFH


That place looks clean to me in the pictures. I have been there recently and it is much better than before. Thanks to Gilchrist Community Association for their effort to keep the place clean. For those trashes if they get caught, ban them.


----------



## Megalodon (Jul 31, 2013)

jampen said:


> Because Mr. Scurtu is a good guy and a great fisherman and if he made a mistake and received a citation by a bona-fide game-warden instead of the "john law wanna bees" here, there would be a line of guys to help him pay the fine.
> 
> Relax...he took a few pictures and let the fish go.
> 
> If you wanna dogpile the gentleman for that, then it says a lot more about you than it does him.


Oh wow! Thanks for the heads up! How exactly "good" of a person do you have to be before you can start ignoring fishing regulations? Does this apply to state and local laws as well?
"Yes officer, I was going 15 over, but I'm a really good guy so it's all cool. Even if you do ticket me my car club will line up to pay it"

I need to start being nicer.

Guy probably shouldn't be piled on, but all the congrats and nobody correcting his mistake speaks more to those peoples character than whatever you're trying to imply


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

It amazes me how people blatantly brag about breaking the law on an open forum. Maybe a GW is reading this as well. As far as helping out paying the fine, that's absurd- I should have called you when I got a speeding ticket a couple years ago. I will keep that in mind for next time.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I'd wager that Jean made a mistake. Jean loves to fish, loves the resources, the outdoors and the state of Texas. He always attempts to tell everything he knows in a post in the effort to help others catch more/better fish. Yet, the junior wardens blast him and don't even know him. He'll probably leave this site (I wouldn't blame him) and we'll all be the worse for it.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

monkeyman1 said:


> I'd wager that Jean made a mistake. Jean loves to fish, loves the resources, the outdoors and the state of Texas. He always attempts to tell everything he knows in a post in the effort to help others catch more/better fish. Yet, the junior wardens blast him and don't even know him. He'll probably leave this site (I wouldn't blame him) and we'll all be the worse for it.


x2


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

The man is a gifted fisherman and I'm sure we misunderstood/misinterpreted his wording in his post. I understood that he was fishing with a friend, and he took one trout home.

We have all learned from his posts/techniques and I anticipate his continued threads and posts. A very knowledgable individual....nuff said!!


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm surprised Miss Nancy's bait camp condones unlawful culling and blatant disregard for TP&W regulations. 

The camp posted several reports of anglers with illegal stringers. Operation Game Thief has been notified (the operator informed me yesterday that I was the 7th person to report these violations).


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

DCAVA said:


> The man is a gifted fisherman and I'm sure we misunderstood/misinterpreted his wording in his post. I understood that he was fishing with a friend, and he took one trout home.
> 
> We have all learned from his posts/techniques and I anticipate his continued threads and posts. A very knowledgable individual....nuff said!!


Look at the picture. Look at the reports on Miss Nancy's bait camp. Jeans wasn't the only illegal stringer that day.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

monkeyman1 said:


> I'd wager that Jean made a mistake. Jean loves to fish, loves the resources, the outdoors and the state of Texas. He always attempts to tell everything he knows in a post in the effort to help others catch more/better fish. Yet, the junior wardens blast him and don't even know him. He'll probably leave this site (I wouldn't blame him) and we'll all be the worse for it.


I dont know him personally but I honestly think he could give a sheet less about what we have to say about any of this.

and wow...just looked at those pics and saw three separate stringers of + sized trout.
idk whats going on over there.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

DCAVA said:


> The man is a gifted fisherman and I'm sure we misunderstood/misinterpreted his wording in his post. I understood that he was fishing with a friend, and he took one trout home.
> 
> We have all learned from his posts/techniques and I anticipate his continued threads and posts. A very knowledgable individual....nuff said!!


I had a chance to meet Jean last year and he is a very fine fisherman.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

I don't like to cross the fishing law and another law.My mistake was because i don't speak well English and i was not thinking is illegal to keep some over size fish on my stringer just to wait to outdoor reporter to show up to take a picture with the fish and after to release the oversize fish.That was happen,because i was thinking is legal.

Thanks to the the 2coolforum member with open my eye telling me was illegal what i was doing.

I like very much to fish for the pleasure to fish ,not for catching fish for my food.
Many times i don't taking fish to my home because i prefer to give to the people around me witch don't catching fish.

I repeat i am fishing for my fishing pleasure ,not because i am hungry,and i make mistake because i wrong understood the fishing law with no intention to cross the law.

Thanks to the people witch show me i was making mistake and in the future i try to don't make mistake ,because i like to respect all the law,not just fishing law.

On old Latin proverb saying "DURA LEX,SED LEX"(the law is tough,but is law).


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

A fine fisherman and a fine conservationist are two different things. I don't care if you are a great guy or a scoundrel. An outlaw is an outlaw.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

BullyARed said:


> I had a chance to meet Jean last year and he is a very fine fisherman.


:texasflag

Thanks man,you are very nice guy too and your wife is the same.Was my pleasure to meet you and your wife at ROLLOVER PASS last year.


----------



## mr crab (Feb 13, 2009)

JFolm said:


> A fine fisherman and a fine conservationist are two different things. I don't care if you are a great guy or a scoundrel. An outlaw is an outlaw.


haters gonna hate


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

robolivar said:


> I dont know him personally but I honestly think he could give a sheet less about what we have to say about any of this.
> 
> and wow...just looked at those pics and saw three separate stringers of + sized trout.
> idk whats going on over there.


knew itd work


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

All I can say is wow....How many people have been bashed on here for keeping *one* trout over 25" legally, and someone has three of them on a stringer laying in the dirt and gets praise. A very knowledgable individual still has to obey the laws just like any other fisherman.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

bragwell said:


> Look at the picture. Look at the reports on Miss Nancy's bait camp. Jeans wasn't the only illegal stringer that day.


 I'm confused, what is it that makes his stringer illegal, is it because its blue, is it because it has giant swivel snaps chained to it, or is it because he has 4 fish on it. Did TP&W drop the limit down to 3 when I wasn't looking? They are nice fish, but none of them look over 25" to me. Maybe Jean's length estimates are off, like 90% of the peoples on here. Even if they were all over 30" it don't matter because there were other people fishing with him. When we go fishing, everybody throws there fish in the same cooler and the Game Warden has never said anything to be about it, as long as you don't have more than the groups limit. It sounds to me like there are a lot of people that are jealous of a old man fishing from the bank, with a homemade rod, and a old egg beater reel, with 4lb test, and leaders that must take 2 hours to put together, catches more fish than they can ever dream of. Keep up the good work Jean.


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

I agree with sharkchum...All these junior wardens are acting like hes got a stringer of 30"+ trophy trout getting kicked around in the dirt. Reality is that old man is out there rippin' lips while your stuck at work and he did say he released them! HATERS GONNA HATE


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Jean Scurtu said:


> :texasflag
> 
> Thanks man,you are very nice guy too and your wife is the same.Was my pleasure to meet you and your wife at ROLLOVER PASS last year.


Jean, you have an excellent memory! We here have learned a lot about fishing from your post. Your unselfishness of sharing fishing technique makes you way standout from others. You are a true fisherman. :cheers:


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> I'm confused, what is it that makes his stringer illegal, is it because its blue, is it because it has giant swivel snaps chained to it, or is it because he has 4 fish on it. Did TP&W drop the limit down to 3 when I wasn't looking? They are nice fish, but none of them look over 25" to me. Maybe Jean's length estimates are off, like 90% of the peoples on here. Even if they were all over 30" it don't matter because there were other people fishing with him. When we go fishing, everybody throws there fish in the same cooler and the Game Warden has never said anything to be about it, as long as you don't have more than the groups limit. It sounds to me like there are a lot of people that are jealous of a old man fishing from the bank, with a homemade rod, and a old egg beater reel, with 4lb test, and leaders that must take 2 hours to put together, catches more fish than they can ever dream of. Keep up the good work Jean.


Reading comprehension 101... 3 fish over 25" on a stringer that were all his. Per his statement: "I have on bite catching on 27 inch,8.4 lb.speckled trout.Until 2 pm i was catching another 3 specks(29 inch,27.5 inch and 24.5 inch"

Yes, great job catching fish but at the same time know the regs.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

saltwatermaniac said:


> I agree with sharkchum...All these junior wardens are acting like hes got a stringer of 30"+ trophy trout getting kicked around in the dirt. Reality is that old man is out there rippin' lips while your stuck at work and he did say he released them! HATERS GONNA HATE


What's the difference if it were 30"+ trout....nothing! Cannot have more than one 25" trout in your possession....last time I counted 3 is more than 1.

I love seeing people catching nice fish and I could care less if they keep one over 25".


----------



## Megalodon (Jul 31, 2013)

saltwatermaniac said:


> I agree with sharkchum...All these junior wardens are acting like hes got a stringer of 30"+ trophy trout getting kicked around in the dirt. Reality is that old man is out there rippin' lips while your stuck at work and he did say he released them! HATERS GONNA HATE


So at what point do you draw the line? 2 oversized trout are ok as long as they're under 30"?? keep as many as you want so long as none are "trophies"?

He seems like a well intentioned, helpful guy who made a mistake, but it took 10 posts before anyone even questioned it. As already mentioned I'm willing to bet a new member posting up a 14.99" they kept would get ripped up and down. Sounds like a bunch of back asswards good ol' boys looking out for their own here...

Of course I'm jealous of him catching those **** nice trout while I'm sitting in my office, who wouldn't be. My question though is why even put them on the stringer if you're not planning on keeping them? Waiting for a picture?? If you wanna give them all away good on you, but what is the mortality rate for fish strung up? Looks like about a quarter of tournament fish die, can't imagine it's much lower for fish put on a stringer however brief.

Maybe instead of offering to pay his TPWD fine, you should start a pool to buy him a digital camera so he CPR. Or CP and give to the poor guy (like me) next to him that isn't catching jack.


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

Good lord, the dude made a mistake, admitted it and said he wouldn't do it again. There are a few folks on here going full tard, get over it.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Megalodon said:


> So at what point do you draw the line? 2 oversized trout are ok as long as they're under 30"?? keep as many as you want so long as none are "trophies"?
> 
> He seems like a well intentioned, helpful guy who made a mistake, but it took 10 posts before anyone even questioned it. As already mentioned I'm willing to bet a new member posting up a 14.99" they kept would get ripped up and down. Sounds like a bunch of back asswards good ol' boys looking out for their own here...
> 
> ...


----------



## reddevil sportsman (Mar 20, 2014)

Agwader said:


> Good lord, the dude made a mistake, admitted it and said he wouldn't do it again. There are a few folks on here going full tard, get over it.


X2 what's done is done. It doesn't concern anybody else but him. I doubt the man single handedly caught and killed every big trout on the coast so everyone just chill out, keep calm and fish on. He'll i would b happy just catching one that big this weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

The real funny part is how he said Hed "TRY" not to do it again. Just sayin


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Should have kept them for shark bait....

Nice catch!


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

robolivar said:


> The real funny part is how he said Hed "TRY" not to do it again. Just sayin


What detective agency do you work for? Is there anything else you can decipher from a paragraph a man that doesn't speak English well wrote that might lead you to more clues to his true character? Or are you so perfect that you can swear up and down that you'll never commit another crime, no matter how petty, ever again.

..."just sayin"


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

sharkchum said:


> I'm confused, what is it that makes his stringer illegal, is it because its blue, is it because it has giant swivel snaps chained to it, or is it because he has 4 fish on it. Did TP&W drop the limit down to 3 when I wasn't looking? They are nice fish, but none of them look over 25" to me. Maybe Jean's length estimates are off, like 90% of the peoples on here. Even if they were all over 30" it don't matter because there were other people fishing with him. When we go fishing, everybody throws there fish in the same cooler and the Game Warden has never said anything to be about it, as long as you don't have more than the groups limit. It sounds to me like there are a lot of people that are jealous of a old man fishing from the bank, with a homemade rod, and a old egg beater reel, with 4lb test, and leaders that must take 2 hours to put together, catches more fish than they can ever dream of. Keep up the good work Jean.


Read the regulations. Take a little time and read The Outdoor Annual that accompanies you're fishing license. Ignorance is not an excuse.

Sharkchum if you read post #45 Jean admitted he made a mistake by putting 3 trout over 25" on his stringer which is the same stringer in the picture shown.

Here is Miss Nancy's FB link that shows more pics from that day. https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...58959280715&set=pcb.694646427245296&source=49

Read the comments from other anglers. I'm not the only fisherman that doesn't aprrectiate blatant disregard for fishing regulations.


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

Agwader said:


> Good lord, the dude made a mistake, admitted it and said he wouldn't do it again. There are a few folks on here going full tard, get over it.


Exactly ..I agree with following regs and obeying the law but instead of bashing lets educate. I dont think that old man deserves to be bashed on here like that. Im pretty sure he gets the point


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

rugger said:


> What detective agency do you work for? Is there anything else you can decipher from a paragraph a man that doesn't speak English well wrote that might lead you to more clues to his true character? Or are you so perfect that you can swear up and down that you'll never commit another crime, no matter how petty, ever again.
> 
> ..."just sayin"


Hey i actually thought it was funny..seriously. I know the man is not set out to break tha laws..also not "hatin" ...def not bein a detective or lookin for clues either so dont get ur panties ina wad.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

robolivar said:


> Hey i actually thought it was funny..seriously. I know the man is not set out to break tha laws..also not "hatin" ...def not bein a detective or lookin for clues either so dont get ur panties ina wad.


Gotcha, misunderstood you. :cheers:


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

If you get pulled over for a speeding ticket and you tell the cop "I'm sorry, I didn't know I was speeding I won't do it again"...I don't think that is going to get you out of it. Unless you are a woman then that will help. 

That's my luck at least.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

bragwell said:


> Read the regulations. Take a little time and read The Outdoor Annual that accompanies you're fishing license. Ignorance is not an excuse.
> 
> This is the problem. Some people get a license and thing everything is good and they can keep whatever they catch no matter the size. Or in this case have 3 in his possession. Yes he released 2 of them after the fact, which probably didn't live. What it all boils down to is someone not taking the time to read and know the laws prior to going fishing. I'm sure alot of other people do it and don't get caught. The point is that two nice trout probably were killed because of lack of knowledge, which could have been prevented.
> 
> Just to clarify, I know he realized he was wrong and won't do it again, but people need to take the time to learn the regulations.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

bragwell said:


> Read the regulations. Take a little time and read The Outdoor Annual that accompanies you're fishing license. Ignorance is not an excuse.
> 
> Sharkchum if you read post #45 Jean admitted he made a mistake by putting 3 trout over 25" on his stringer which is the same stringer in the picture shown.
> 
> ...


Possession of Fish Taken from Public Water.

Any fish caught must be taken by legal means and methods.

Fish caught and immediately released are not considered to be in your possession. Any fish not immediately released that are retained by using any type of holding device such as stringer, cooler, livewell, or bucket are considered in your possession and must adhere to established protected length and bag limits.While fishing, it is illegal to be in possession of more fish than the daily bag limit or fish that are within a protected length limit. I know the outdoor annual by heart, and you are right, ignorance of the law is no excuse, and anyone who would willingly break those laws should be punished . I looked at Miss Nancy's page, and although I didn't see anything that looked illegal, I did see some nice fish that were caught. As far as Jean admitting to doing anything wrong, that would be debatable, my English to Romanian translation program is broken on my computed and I have a hard time understanding what he is talking about most of the time, but I do know that the man can catch fish, and that is reason enough for me to support him.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

They *are* catching some *nice* fish at Rollover Pass!!


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I have a hard time understanding what he is talking about most of the time, *but I do know that the man can catch fish, and that is reason* *enough for me to support him*.[/QUOTE]

So you will support any person that can catch fish, even if the person is doing something illegal....


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

I've got a question for everyone throwing stones in this thread, have you knowingly or unknowingly broken a law, rule or regulation in your lifetime? Have you ever kept a Trout that might have been a 1/8th of an inch under 15"? Have you ever mistakenly shot more than your limit on Dove or Duck? If so did you turn yourselves into TP&W?


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Agwader said:


> I've got a question for everyone throwing stones in this thread, have you knowingly or unknowingly broken a law, rule or regulation in your lifetime? Have you ever kept a Trout that might have been a 1/8th of an inch under 15"? Have you ever mistakenly shot more than your limit on Dove or Duck? If so did you turn yourselves into TP&W?


Yes. Was night fishing on August 31st a few years ago and forgot my license was going to expire that day and a little after midnight a GW pulled up and he got me for not having a license. I didn't have to turn myself in.

Other than that, no. I do not know all the regulations for every species of fish, bird, or animal but I do know the regulations for the ones that I am targeting. If I catch a fish I'm not sure about, I let it go. As for ducks, if I'm not sure I don't shoot.


----------



## Megalodon (Jul 31, 2013)

Agwader said:


> I've got a question for everyone throwing stones in this thread, have you knowingly or unknowingly broken a law, rule or regulation in your lifetime? Have you ever kept a Trout that might have been a 1/8th of an inch under 15"? Have you ever mistakenly shot more than your limit on Dove or Duck? If so did you turn yourselves into TP&W?


Spend much time in the real world bud? Your point is idiotic. Lets have a bunch of laws but no one to enforce them since nobody's perfect.

Some people, including me, came on a little strong, but again probably 10 time less than if he had been a joe schmo. What's mind boggling is that he posted something illegal and people were congratulating him, instead of correcting him. And now people are still backing him up after he admitted he did something wrong and will know better next time. He seems like a good guy and obviously has a ton of rep here, but a bunch of you seem to have no problem playing holier than thou on whichever side of the fence suits you at the time.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Can't we all just get along


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

JustSlabs said:


> I have a hard time understanding what he is talking about most of the time, *but I do know that the man can catch fish, and that is reason* *enough for me to support him*.


So you will support any person that can catch fish, even if the person is doing something illegal....[/QUOTE]

I didn't see him do anything illegal, I just saw 4 nice fish on a stringer. If culling fish is illegal than they need to shut down all the fishing tournaments. There was one team I talked to at the weigh-in February that said they caught over 50 trout that day and 20 of them were over 25" and that they had to keep culling them out to come up with a wining stringer. Even If he did do something illegal I would probably still support him. This country was founded on criminal acts. Did you know that when our Founding Fathers decided to form this United States of America, they were committing High Treason, and if they would have lost the battle for our Independence they would have been put to death. Just something to think about.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

I can't imagine Mr. Jean bashing anybody else on this forum. Right or wrong on this issue, he is a class act and is one of the nicest, most positive 2coolers around.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Everyone needs to give it a rest. The man admitted his mistake and I congratulate him for that. I would love to fish next to him for a day and learn some of his tricks, which he has posted on here more than once. As far as the fish over 25", I can't remember the last time I've had the problem of having too many!


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

nm


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

How long has this guy been fishing? Seems like he has been posting for years. How many times has he been fishing at Rollover and the Texas coast. 

You don't get any slack when you have been fishing for many years. Not knowing the regulations is not an excuse. I would think he should be pounded by the game warden even harder for claiming ignorance. It's not believable. If a person is that misinformed after this many years he shouldn't have a fishing license. 

Being such a great fishermen as many claim he is makes his offense ten times worse. 

He is getting more out of fishing than most people so he has a much greater responsibility to know what is going on.


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

I am pretty sure that Mr.Scurtu didn't know that what he was doing was illegal.HOWEVER like any sport you have to know the rules(and regulatins) so in my opinion Mr.Scurtu should have taken a look at the rules and regulations before he started fishing in the first place so it is his fault! They even give you a fishing regulations guide when you get a fishing license so there is no excuse for doing something illegal.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

robolivar said:


> The real funny part is how he said Hed "TRY" not to do it again. Just sayin


English is not Mr. Scurtu's mother language and hence he didn't choose the right word (like many others like Jean). But, I trust his well-intention is not doing it again. He has expressed his mistake. So, don't nitpick the man. He is a very good person once you have an opportunity to meet and know him. This topic should have been ended many posts ago. So, please let it go. End of story.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

BullyARed said:


> English is not Mr. Scurtu's mother language and hence he didn't choose the right word (like many others like Jean). But, I trust his well-intention is not doing it again. He has expressed his mistake. So, don't nitpick the man. He is a very good person once you have an opportunity to meet and know him. This topic should have been ended many posts ago. So, please let it go. End of story.


I can agree with the last sentiment of your post. 
And can believe the first part as well. I've never met the
guy, so can't speak of his personality or demeanor.

Now, my only problem is with the folks that find it okay for people to wing it when it comes to game laws. 
Guys, how hard is it to ask a question? Give the warden a call, and ask if you don't know or understand the book. That is, after you put out the effort to actually READ the book. Read the *********** book!!!! Know the regs!!!!!!!!!!!
Someone shoot me or lock this before some other dumass says something stupid in defense of poaching.


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

spurgersalty said:


> I can agree with the last sentiment of your post.
> And can believe the first part as well. I've never met the
> guy, so can't speak of his personality or demeanor.
> 
> ...


Exactly my point! There is a reason as to why they give you a regulation book when you purchase a fishing license!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Bottom line to me is, he didn't realize he was breaking any laws( blame it on the language barrier), wasn't cited, and was very apologetic once he realized the law. Jean is too good of a guy to run off from 2cool!! Hope TP&W sees it my way in this case.


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

And people wonder why folks never post anymore!

I hear it all the time, I read 2cool but never post due to all the **** you have to put up with. I wonder how many of you keyboard cowboys would roll up to his face at Roll Over and blast him like your doing here.

I can't tell by the pictures that they are over 25" regardless of what he wrote.

Nice fish Jean. Thanks for the report!


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

It's not as bad as stringing 20 undersized trout but it isn't nitpicky either.

I am sure he is a very nice and courteous individual.

But we all need to know the regulations that pertain to how we fish, what we fish for and where we fish.

I don't have any idea what the limit is for Ling or Kingfish. And I don't know the season for Red Snapper because I don't fish in the gulf for those species. But I do know the regulations for fishing for Spotted Seatrout and Redfish because I pursue them often and have done so for many years. 

I believe this parallel applies here.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Megalodon said:


> So at what point do you draw the line? 2 oversized trout are ok as long as they're under 30"?? keep as many as you want so long as none are "trophies"?
> 
> He seems like a well intentioned, helpful guy who made a mistake, but it took 10 posts before anyone even questioned it. As already mentioned I'm willing to bet a new member posting up a 14.99" they kept would get ripped up and down. Sounds like a bunch of back asswards good ol' boys looking out for their own here...
> 
> ...


Most of the people defending Jean have been around this forum for a while and know what a helpful and honest individual Jean is. You have not been around too long and are not familiar with some of the people here. Jean has admitted his mistake, he is not perfect as none of us are. It is time to get off of his back. Hopefully you will be as well respected in the future as Jean is now. Only time will tell, but you are not starting out too good.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

bragwell said:


> Read the regulations. Take a little time and read The Outdoor Annual that accompanies you're fishing license. Ignorance is not an excuse.
> 
> Sharkchum if you read post #45 Jean admitted he made a mistake by putting 3 trout over 25" on his stringer which is the same stringer in the picture shown.
> 
> ...


When you reach perfection, you can expect perfection from others. It is time to leave it alone.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

shaggydog said:


> Most of the people defending Jean have been around this forum for a while and know what a helpful and honest individual Jean is. You have not been around too long and are not familiar with some of the people here. Jean has admitted his mistake, he is not perfect as none of us are. It is time to get off of his back. Hopefully you will be as well respected in the future as Jean is now. Only time will tell, but you are not starting out too good.


^^^This, can't wait to fish with Megalodon, LOL! I haved fished with Jean before and know him personally. I know for a fact he would not intentionally and knowingly break the rules. We should make him wear a scarlet letter or even better, lets burn him at the stake.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

shaggydog said:


> Most of the people defending Jean have been around this forum for a while and know what a helpful and honest individual Jean is. You have not been around too long and are not familiar with some of the people here. Jean has admitted his mistake, he is not perfect as none of us are. It is time to get off of his back. Hopefully you will be as well respected in the future as Jean is now. Only time will tell, but you are not starting out too good.


I wish everyone would stop with the **** language barrier. I understand everything the man posts. I guess my "romanian translater" is working just fine. Besides..not speaking fluent english has never been accepted as a good reason for not knowing the Regs til this.
i think we all know he didnt do it blatantly....its just some of us are defending the **** to the death cause hes a good person. some even said it wasnt illegal...disregarding everything they "knew" or "memorized" out of the regs book. 
It is what it WAS.


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> I can agree with the last sentiment of your post.
> And can believe the first part as well. I've never met the
> guy, so can't speak of his personality or demeanor.
> 
> ...


Maybe, "something salty" will leave his # for all the people that have a question
for the junior warden about fishing regs. He took a pic of some fish relax.


----------



## Megalodon (Jul 31, 2013)

You're right in not wanting to fish with me, I think I'm probably bad luck judging how my trips usually go. 

As far as I'm concerned this thread quit being about Jean many pages ago. Like I said in my quote above. He seems like an overall great guy, I wish I had the skill and knowledge to share with others that he does. He was unaware (like we've all been at some point or another) of the definition of possession, he had a great day fishing, and gained a better understanding of the regs win/win.
My issue is simply with the double standard. If everyone has so much respect and liked this guy so much the first thing you should want to do is let him know what he did is potentially illegal. 
I came on strong with my first post and was probably out of line. Just imagine how this thread would have gone had, say, I posted up his exact post though. I agree in an ideal world you should not expect perfection unless you're perfect, never gonna happen though. The best way to get as close to that as possible is to police our own and hold the avid anglers that have formed this community to a higher standard. In my opinion, of course.


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

maybe, just maybe those that were congratulating the OP were unaware that processing those fish was illegal as well. just sayin.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Hopefully I will catch some fish tomorrow at rollover so I can take some pics!!!!


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Is that a GW's truck in the pic?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Jean called me earlier, if he goes tomorrow, I might be joining him. You should come Megalodon!


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Megalodon said:


> You're right in not wanting to fish with me, I think I'm probably bad luck judging how my trips usually go.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned this thread quit being about Jean many pages ago. Like I said in my quote above. He seems like an overall great guy, I wish I had the skill and knowledge to share with others that he does. He was unaware (like we've all been at some point or another) of the definition of possession, he had a great day fishing, and gained a better understanding of the regs win/win.
> My issue is simply with the double standard. If everyone has so much respect and liked this guy so much the first thing you should want to do is let him know what he did is potentially illegal.
> I came on strong with my first post and was probably out of line. Just imagine how this thread would have gone had, say, I posted up his exact post though. I agree in an ideal world you should not expect perfection unless you're perfect, never gonna happen though. The best way to get as close to that as possible is to police our own and hold the avid anglers that have formed this community to a higher standard. In my opinion, of course.


excellent post Megalodon.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Zeitgeist said:


> Jean called me earlier, if he goes tomorrow, I might be joining him. You should come Megalodon!


 Take him Zeitgeist so we can see pics of the fish he catches.

Maybe thata way he will earn some respect on these boards!!


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

I would be begging to accompany you tomorrow Matt, but I have to work. Best of luck to you and Jean if you go. 
I am still waiting for Smackdaddy53 to tell me where his spot is. HA!

Great post Jean, as usual.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Megalodon said:


> You're right in not wanting to fish with me, I think I'm probably bad luck judging how my trips usually go.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned this thread quit being about Jean many pages ago. Like I said in my quote above. He seems like an overall great guy, I wish I had the skill and knowledge to share with others that he does. He was unaware (like we've all been at some point or another) of the definition of possession, he had a great day fishing, and gained a better understanding of the regs win/win.
> My issue is simply with the double standard. If everyone has so much respect and liked this guy so much the first thing you should want to do is let him know what he did is potentially illegal.
> I came on strong with my first post and was probably out of line. Just imagine how this thread would have gone had, say, I posted up his exact post though. I agree in an ideal world you should not expect perfection unless you're perfect, never gonna happen though. The best way to get as close to that as possible is to police our own and hold the avid anglers that have formed this community to a higher standard. In my opinion, of course.


It is all about getting to know someone..........even if it is only on an internet forum. Question for you. If you have a close friend that you know well, and he makes a mistake. Would you be more willing to forgive him, than someone that made the same mistake that you did not know well or not know at all? If you answer truthfully you will forgive your friend quicker than someone else, 100% of the time. It comes down to trust.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Flounder Face said:


> I would be begging to accompany you tomorrow Matt, but I have to work. Best of luck to you and Jean if you go.
> I am still waiting for Smackdaddy53 to tell me where his spot is. HA!
> 
> Great post Jean, as usual.


Work is way overrated, you have to do something about that!

Here are some pics from last year when I fished with Jean. He is the teacher, ha ha! Also, included a pic of the "Scurtu Siesta." He will be the first to tell you that for health reasons he does not get to fish a lot. That is primarily why he fishes in the Spring. He isn't the biggest threat to our fishery by far


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Zeitgeist said:


> Work is way overrated, you have to do something about that!
> 
> Here are some pics from last year when I fished with Jean. He is the teacher, ha ha! Also, included a pic of the "Scurtu Siesta." He will be the first to tell you that for health reasons he does not get to fish a lot. That is primarily why he fishes in the Spring. He isn't the biggest threat to our fishery by far


Did he release those two trout that are on the stringer?

J/K


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

You the man!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

JustSlabs said:


> Did he release those two trout that are on the stringer?
> 
> J/K


 Not again........:spineyes::spineyes:

lol!!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I forgive you Jean. Besides everyone knows the 10 inch trout are much better eating anyway.


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow epic read! I for one am a junior Game Warden and agree that not knowing the regs is not a fair excuse at all! However being a human being as well, I really appreciate what seemed to me like a man making a mistake, owning up to it and apologizing for his mistake. In my book Jean is all good and I sure hope to read more of his posts. I am also hopeful that he will practice better catch and release in the future if he is just taking a picture. Great thread!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Yeeeeees*

Epic thread... I love 2cool and all it's great personalities.

WHOS READY FOR THE CROAKERS TO GET HERE???


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

poppadawg said:


> I forgive you Jean. Besides everyone knows the 10 inch trout are much better eating anyway.


even better with fried whooping crane breast strips


----------

